# Was ist mit www.reiserfs.org passiert?



## profy (20. November 2003)

Wo ist die Homepage von reiser filesystem hin?

Unter http://www.reiserfs.org werden nun Digitalkameras bei ebay verkauft.


----------



## JohannesR (20. November 2003)

Guck mal auf http://www.namesys.com/. Was mit reiserfs.org passiert ist - keine Ahnung, sorry


----------



## Sway (20. November 2003)

Naja, für bekannte und oft besuchte URLs gibts doch bekanntlicherweise  ne Menge Geld. Der Student, der XP Antispy gebastelt hat, hat doch auch ne Menge Asche für seine Domain von einem Dialeranbieter bekommen. 

Ich würd nur da nicht so den Kopf machen =)


----------



## Christian Fein (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Naja, für bekannte und oft besuchte URLs gibts doch bekanntlicherweise  ne Menge Geld. Der Student, der XP Antispy gebastelt hat, hat doch auch ne Menge Asche für seine Domain von einem Dialeranbieter bekommen.
> *



Ich glaube nicht das reiserfs.org urspruenglich mal die wirkliche reiserfs homepage war.
Viele OpenSource projekte haben keine org domain.


----------



## profy (20. November 2003)

Vieldank für die Antworten.

Es war früher die reiserfs homepage und mein Link in den Lesezeichen war halt noch auf www.reiserfs.org. 
Wie bei vielen anderen wohl auch. Darum taucht dieser Domain auch bei der google-suche ganz vorne mit auf. 
Na ja - nun habe ich  ja wieder einen Homepage Link


----------

